
WHY IS IT SO HARD TO FIND SOPHISTICATED INVESTORS/INVENTORS - CaptainAwesome
Sup Hackers,<p>I own a robotics company that has build platform grade technology for scalable robotics applications, our target market is the drone industry and we&#x27;re working on something really great.<p>We recently moved out to the LA area to get some better opportunity and as our current investor says &quot;be in a better zip code&quot;. Currently, I am working with some of the staff of the facility we are in and all they keep trying to do is water down the business plan&#x2F;model to something that reminds me of a presentation I gave when I was in high school. I keep getting told that it&#x27;s too complicated and I keep trying to explain that Complexity and Complication are not the same thing. At all. The business is complex, not complicated. Just because the number of steps required to complete an action is greater than like, 3, doesn&#x27;t mean there is a fucking tree in the middle of the road. Complexity is nuanced and sequenced... Complication is simple and binary there is either a disrupt or there is not a disrupt.<p>Gaahhhhhhhhhhh!<p>We are slow cooking something that has serious potential to not just create and fuel an industry but will enable developers and small business alike to form and thrive. Yet i&#x27;m told that I need to use 5 words to &#x27;sum up&#x27; the business opportunity and that all that the investors are really investing in is our IP. Hahah what the fuck is that? Yeah we have a shit load of IP but it doesn&#x27;t mean jack shit if I keep diluting my business model to what everyone else in the market is doing. I&#x27;m sure you guys all know this but doing what everyone else is doing is EASY, doing something that actually matters is HARD and NOT SIMPLE.<p>REAL TECHNOLOGY COMPANIES ARE SO FUCKING HARD TO BUILD GOD DAMNIT.<p>Okay, my rants over, I feel better.<p>Thanks for listening Hackers.<p>-CA
======
eip
[http://static.lulu.com/browse/product_thumbnail.php?productI...](http://static.lulu.com/browse/product_thumbnail.php?productId=5492042&resolution=320)

